# Intensidad maxima de los puertos . ¿se puede conectar un led sin resistencia ...



## pepechip (Ene 14, 2009)

Tanto para el 16F84 como para el 16f628 la corriente que soportan sus pines son:
En modo fuente 20mA
En modo sumidero 25mA.
Pero con la limitacion que el conjunto de pines del puerto A no puede superar  50mA en modo fuente ni 80mA en modo sumidero, mientras que el puerto B no supera los 100mA en modo fuente y 150mA en modo sumidero.
En la imagen se observa como es cada conexion. 






Teniendo en cuenta estos datos y viendo este esquema pienso que que para prender un led no necesito ponerle la tipica resistencia limitadora, ya que la propia extructura del pic ya me esta limitando la corriente que el led necesita.





¿Es correcta esta forma de proceder?
¿puede estropear antes el pic por conectarlo de esta forma?
La mayoria de los diseñadores le ponen resistencia limitadora a los led.

Segun este esquema los comunes de los displays van al puerto A, que como maximo soporta 25mA, asi si quiero representar en un unico display el "1" solo tendre que prender 2 segmentos, con lo cual a cada segmento le llegaran 12 mA, pero si quiero representar el "8" tendre que prender 7 segmentos, por lo que los 25mA  que soporta el pin  habra que repartirlo entre los siete segmentos, llegando a cada segmento 3,6mA.
Asi dependiendo del numero de segmentos que prendamos el display brillara mas o menos. Para evitar este efecto me supongo que aqui la tecnica empleada habra sido prender solo 1 segmento mientras que los 27 restantes estan apagados.

Espero sus comentarios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

Podría ser correcta pero no me gusta, yo colocaría 7 resistencias a los segmentos.
Garantizas iluminación pareja (No depende del Nº de segmentos encendidos) y 0 posibilidad de sobrecarga al PIC


----------



## mabauti (Ene 14, 2009)

En lo personal no me agrada esa conexion, a la larga se deteriora mas rapido el uC. yo tambien haria lo que dice el compañero Fogo, poner resistencias  a los segmentos ,asi el programa hace mas sencillo el despliegue visual.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 14, 2009)

Hola!
Bueno, yo he hecho eso de conectar LEDs directamente. Tampoco me gusta esa configuración. Pero para ahorrar resistencias, puedes poner 4 resistencias, una a cada _común_ de cada LCD.

Hasta donde sé, los LEDs, siendo diodos, tienen una resistencia muy muy baja, consumiendo a todo lo que da cada PIN, o sea, es casi como un cortocircuito. Por lo tanto, es necesario aumentarle la resistencia. Cómo? agregando resistencias en serie.

Por culpa de un LED sin su resistencia, puede ocurrir también que no se prenda otra cosa que está conectado en forma paralela: por ejemplo, típico que se conecta un relé y un LED (en forma paralela), para que veas cuándo el relé está prendido. Si el LED no tiene su resistencia, ocurrirá que se prenderá el LED, pero NO el relé., y eso no es lo que se quiere.

Asique, por seguridad y más que nada temas prácticos, pónle su resistencia. De 220 Ohm mínimo está bien.

Saludos!


----------



## El nombre (Ene 14, 2009)

Entrega un máximo de 20 mA a 5V, ok?
¿Que tensión cae en el led y a que intensidad?
Ahí es donde se falla. Puedes hacer una prueba para comprobar lo que pasa (de paso hacemos repaso a esos potenciometros que que tienen las fuentes)

Coloca la fuente de alimentación a 5v y cortocircuita. Ahora con el potencimetro limitador de intensidad la ajustas a 20mA. conecta un led. 
Ahora solo tienes que ver lo que puede pasar tanto al pic como al led.

No merece la pena arriesgar un led o pic por 1centimo que pueden costar todas las resistencias. 
Además los comunes a los 7 segmentos van a conducir una intensidad que dudo puedan soportar. Siempre van a través de un transistor.
Saludos


----------



## leostation (Ene 15, 2009)

Se puede, y ademas no genera ningun problema, porque al estar multiplexado el display lo que tenes es una corriente media dependiente del tiempo de encendido de cada segmento, es el mismo principio de alimentar leds de alta potencia con pulsos alta frecuencia de corta duracion.
de todas maneras y por una cuestion de tranquilidad ponele resistores de limitacion de 10 ohm en serie a LOS SEGMENTOS, no al comun.


----------



## dAVIb (Ene 15, 2009)

¿Y utilizar un driver para los segmentos?


----------



## leostation (Ene 15, 2009)

si usas displays hasta .5" de tamaño no hacen falta, los de 1" (o .8) te van a dar poco brillo, intercalale 2n3904 a los anodos con una resistencia de 1k a la base, colector a VCC y emisor al display


----------



## pepechip (Ene 15, 2009)

Todos conocemos como funciona el Lm317 cuando lo disponemos como limitador de intensidad, y en el momento de superar la intensidad ajustada decrece la tension al valor necesario para mantener dicha intensidad.

Si las salidas del pic actuan de forma similar supongo que no hay ningun tipo de problema en colocar los led sin resistencia.
Pero por otro lado no me quiero correr el riesgo de que se queme el pic prematuramente, asi que veo mejor conectarlo de forma tradicional. resistencias+transistor

P.D: es una pena que el que diseño este esquema no sea miembro del foro, para asi poder defender su diseño.

un saludo.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 3, 2015)

hola, por lo que leia de las corrientes, yo puedo conectar un display esos LCD de 20x4 en el puerto A? yo quiero utilizar el PIC18F46k22 pero no encuentro las corrientes que maneja ese pic en sus puertos? pero bueno podre conectar esos LCD al puerto A?

hola, por lo que leia de las corrientes, yo puedo conectar un display esos LCD de 20x4 en el puerto A?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 3, 2015)

A mi el planteamiento me suena a algo así:
"tengo una herramienta en cuyo manual dice, máxima caída libre 2m, por lo tanto lo puedo tirar desde un barranco de 100m ya que en realidad solo caerá 2m como indica el manual"

No tengo en absoluto claro que los 20mA los limite el pin, mas bien indica que si le exiges mas se rompe o que al menos el fabricante no te garantiza que no se rompa. En cualquier caso pruebalo con mil circuitos durante mil horas y si se rompen es que yo tenía razón. Si no se rompen tenías razón tu.
Si lo pruebas con un solo circuito durante 10" a mi al menos no me vale la prueba.
Si en el manual del pic pone que la salida limita la corriente entonces puedes usarlo, si no lo pone... es a tu riesgo. 
Yo he hecho muchas cosas_ "contranatura" _con los circuitos por motivos de espacio o economía, porque he probado y funcionaban. De ahí a generalizar su uso para siempre hay un trecho.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 3, 2015)

Si igual el pic que coloque como ejemplo se aguanta más que los otros mucha más corriente y es para todos iguales no importa sea A , B , C , D o E Asiq no hay problema de nada, sólo que no encontraba la parte que lo especificaba en el Datasheet la primera vez que lo voy a usar. Uno generalmente conecta los LCD en los otros puerto no en el A. Por eso pregunte.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2015)

Los LCD no son un led sin más. Ya llevan el driver dentro que yo sepa .


----------

